# Parc Soleil Pricing



## bigdriz (Jan 10, 2011)

Has anyone come across recent developer pricing for Parc Soleil?  Specifically wondering about the 2BR units, but curious about any information people may have since it is such a chore to get anything without attending a presentation.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 10, 2011)

bigdriz said:


> Has anyone come across recent developer pricing for Parc Soleil?  Specifically wondering about the 2BR units, but curious about any information people may have since it is such a chore to get anything without attending a presentation.



You could likely get a salesman to give you a price on the phone without much of a chore, if they smell blood in the water. But Shirley, you have *no* intent to pay full-frieght, do you?... in whick case, the MSRP is largely irrelevant.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jan 11, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> You could likely get a salesman to give you a price on the phone without much of a chore, if they smell blood in the water. But Shirley, you have *no* intent to pay full-frieght, do you?... in whick case, the MSRP is largely irrelevant.



I agree!!!


----------



## DonTBS (Jan 11, 2011)

bigdriz said:


> Has anyone come across recent developer pricing for Parc Soleil?  Specifically wondering about the 2BR units, but curious about any information people may have since it is such a chore to get anything without attending a presentation.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Based on current retail from the sister resorts, Sea World and Tuscany, you could expect to pay north of $33K for a 2/2 7K plat. Resale is the way to go, but Parcs are hard to find. Tip: buy seaworld, and use your points at parc. Big savings.


----------



## arubanut (Jan 11, 2011)

DonTBS said:


> Based on current retail from the sister resorts, Sea World and Tuscany, you could expect to pay north of $33K for a 2/2 7K plat. Resale is the way to go, but Parcs are hard to find. Tip: buy seaworld, and use your points at parc. Big savings.





*We took a tour of this property(Parc Soleil) last august.
They put us up at the Tuscany for our three day stay.We have done many different timeshare presentations and found we liked how HGVC worked.

After i showed the wife some HGVC resales we were glad we got out of there without signing anything.We were looking at maybe Seaworld.

Now i have a question, if i was to buy re-sale do i have the same access to the Open Season Rental rates as shown in the Members Guide?
I liked the option if you did not want to use your points you have this option.*









*Any info would be appreciated.

Thank you,
-Eric*


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 11, 2011)

arubanut said:


> We took a tour of this property(Parc Soleil) last August...
> Now I have a question, if I was to buy re-sale do I have the same access
> to the Open Season Rental rates as shown in the Members Guide?



*Yes, you do.*
Resale buyers at HGVC get every program feature that retail buyers do,
'cept only elite status (i.e. the separate check-in desk & special room key).


----------



## arubanut (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you for your fast reply.

After looking at some re-sales,seems like a no brainer 

Thanks again.


----------



## gmays36179 (Jan 13, 2011)

DH and I own a 3400 EOY at Parc that we bought from Hilton. I can PM you if you want more info. I notice that people who bought from the developer seem to get bashed for doing so. So I won't post the price here. Happy Traveling


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 13, 2011)

gmays36179 said:


> I notice that people who bought from the developer seem to get bashed for doing so. So I won't post the price here.



*Not bashing per se*.
I say, we extol the virtues of buying resale as a good-value, to help those who
lack the information, not to put-down others.

Many of us have paid full-freight, only to learn of the resale market later.
Some buy retail anyway in order to shoehorn themselves in to elite-status.
_But whatever floats your boat, dude._


----------



## ricoba (Jan 14, 2011)

gmays36179 said:


> DH and I own a 3400 EOY at Parc that we bought from Hilton. I can PM you if you want more info. I notice that people who bought from the developer seem to get bashed for doing so. So I won't post the price here. Happy Traveling



As Talent points out, it's not usually meant as bashing (though I have read some posts where it would appear to be bashing   ). 

Many TUGGERS found TUG and the benefits of resale _*after*_ we purchased from the developer (myself included). That's when we had one of these moments    

So what may come across as bashing is just usually an enthusiastic promotion of buying resale.  This is especially true in a system like HGVC where resale buyers are treated no differently then retail buyers (except for sort of minor things like Elite status etc).


----------



## bosco0633 (Jan 14, 2011)

I would suggest purchasing resale.  Why waste your money if you dont have to.  Not meant to be bashing, rather informative shopping.

If you are looking for a great resale agent, I always use Judi Kozlowski of Orlando REMAX.  She has been so amazing to us, and now many of my friends and family.  

The best thing about resale is that you get the same as retail (exception of elite status) for a fraction of the price.


If you want more information and better direction on the resale market, I would call Judi, thats her buisness and she knows it very well.  You can call her at 1 800 541-5666 ex 622.

We were at Parc Soliel in December, and we loved it.  I am really thinking about purchasing a unit there as i would stay there every year.  I was so impressed with the entire property.  


Good luck in your search, hope that it all works out for you.


----------



## NumOneUser (Nov 21, 2015)

*Resale Dilema and Questions*

Can anyone recommend a resale company?  I am new to time shares.  I want to purchase HGVC in the Orlando area.  My favorite is Parc Soleil, probably because it is new.  I stayed at Tuscanny previously.  I am concerned about being able to book reservations at Parc Soleil if I purchase at Sea World.  Is this really a concern?  Should I just focus on points and Maintenance fees?

Thank you for your time!!


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 21, 2015)

NumOneUser said:


> I am concerned about being able to book reservations at Parc Soleil if I purchase at Sea World.  Is this really a concern?  Should I just focus on points and Maintenance fees?



*Please Note: You are tacking onto thread that's been dead since 2011.*
Sometimes its better to let sleeping dogs lie and start a brand new thread.

_But to address your issues:_

1.  Do not worry about using club-points at any Orlando property.
All of them are widely available thru the club-booking window and into open season
... unless, that is, you have some weird need to book a 3-BR on a holiday weekend.
Then you might have to book close to 9 months out.

B. Yes. Forcus on points + MF's per $$ paid.

For resale agencies, widely recommended here:
Judi Kozlowski -- www.judikoz.com
Seth Nock -- www.sellingtimeshares.net
.


----------

